# Introducing ... "Drake"



## modamag (Mar 30, 2007)

Introducing Drake - The "innie winnie little" light (Draco), little sister, that breath out flame. :roar: 

As an ongoing effort to seek the holly grail of personal portable lighting this is the latest solution we (me, you, and CPF) have come up with.

*=== Improvement #1 ===*





Drake body tube using 10180 Li-Ion, a 36% reduction in battery size.

The cost for the Drake body tube is going to be ~$35/chrome & ~$100/Titanium. As for the Turbo+ price is yet to be determine.
If there is enough interest I will produce some in Chrome & various flavors of Titanium.


*=== Improvement #2 ===*
{picture to be release}
"Turbo+ Head" integrating a Seoul P4 to modified McR18 for a pocket thrower


*=== Brief Timeline History ===*
11/03 - NLS Introduction, the inspirational keychain light from tvodrd
02/05 - Production interest
05/06 - Draco introduction
06/06 - Prototype machined
07/06 - Alpha & Beta testing
11/06 - Titanium, introduction of latest cutting tool coating TiN / TiCN / AlTiN
12/06 - "Rocket" upgrade with Cree XRE
12/06 - Improved v2 FluPIC UI
03/07 - Draco v1.1 & tritium enhancement
04/07 - Drake introduction


*=== FAQ ===*
_So what's the difference between this and Draco?_
The tradeoff are apparent. Draco will be brighter @ 160 lumens (out the front) while Drake will only be ~100 lumens OTF. Drake be a little shorter to ofset the lack of lumens.
All of this while the runtime remains relatively the same.


----------



## bray (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Introducing ... "Drake" :nana:*

oh this is cooooolll.... When will they be up for sale?


----------



## crewcabrob (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Introducing ... "Drake" :nana:*

Dang! I just got my Draco today, and now there is another light from the master to buy???? The wife is going to kill me. :sweat: 

I have lots of questions, but I want to enjoy what I have right now before I even think about a new light.

You're the best Jonathan!


----------



## Pumaman (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Introducing ... "Drake" :nana:*



crewcabrob said:


> Dang! I just got my Draco today, and now there is another light from the master to buy???? The wife is going to kill me. :sweat:
> 
> I have lots of questions, but I want to enjoy what I have right now before I even think about a new light.
> 
> You're the best Jonathan!


 
this is just a short body for the original draco head, right? if so, make them now:rock:


----------



## DFiorentino (Mar 30, 2007)

Yay, my Ti turbo head will no longer be lonely. :twothumbs 


-DF


----------



## Psychomodo (Mar 30, 2007)

Can the 10180 be charged in the nano charger?

If so, will you offer a spacer (and the battery)?


----------



## goldserve (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jch79 (Mar 30, 2007)

Are you SERIOUS Jonathan!?!?!
You KNOW I'm in for one of whatever you make!!! :rock:

An excited JOHN!

EDIT: AlTiN!!


----------



## Rookwood (Mar 30, 2007)

It's about time! I was just thinking how HUGE and CLUMSY my Draco is to carry on my keychain. I mean come on - the thing's like a BRICK in my pocket 

Seriously, excellent work and put me down for a titanium one. :laughing:

Chris

ps: sn14 incoming for an upgrade!


----------



## 9volt (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Introducing ... "Drake" :nana:*



Pumaman said:


> this is just a short body for the original draco head, right? if so, make them now:rock:



I'm confused too, is this a body for the Draco head?


----------



## DM51 (Mar 30, 2007)

The Draco head pulls 350mA, which is 2c for a 180mAH 10280, but 4C for a 90mAH 10180. That is presumably why the new head will have a lower output.


----------



## Yota (Mar 30, 2007)

I was just going to order the draco now this.:thinking: I'am just going to have to wait and see what the drake looks like next to the draco. :touche: 

Modamag, thanks for taking the time to make such great lights!


----------



## glockboy (Mar 30, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 30, 2007)

:rock: I am in for AlTiN Drake :rock:


----------



## loveit (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow! And I have a Draco on order right now! It would be fun to have one of both!


----------



## ShortArc (Mar 30, 2007)

I am in! :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## modamag (Mar 30, 2007)

Like I promised earlier. We're gonna build upon the Draco platform (regardless how my friend JimH hates Lego).

So for existing Draco owner, it's just a battery tube.
For new owners you can choose the brute tough Big Brother *DRACO!*, or you can get the cute lil sister "Drake!".


----------



## BugLightGeek (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd be interested in the low-cost version + turbo head.


----------



## sideman7 (Mar 30, 2007)

So does this mean a Seoul turbohead will be available for the Draco too? Or even a normal Seoul head?


----------



## AndyTiedye (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll be needing one in TiN


----------



## moeman (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh! Oh! Oh! Me! Me! I want!!!!!!


----------



## Trashman (Mar 31, 2007)

If it's just a battery tube and battery change, why would the drake put out less light? When you said the Drake would put out 100 lumens (versus the 160 of Draco), were you talking about the turbo head mentioned in "Improvement #2," or will the battery not be able to supply the current as efficiently as the larger 10280, resulting in lessened output?


----------



## aikiman44 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm in, Ti, please!


----------



## jch79 (Mar 31, 2007)

Jonathan,
Is this the mysterious "secret sauce #9"?
I can't wait. No battery tube for me - this is the perfect excuse to get the whole light!
john


----------



## lightrod (Mar 31, 2007)

Count me in - for ~$35 I will not be able to resist the chrome body to go with my Draco. Maybe even a whole new light. And maybe even Ti. 

I do not see the 10180's available on AW's site - not yet anyway. Am I missing it? Jonathan will you offer the 10180's?


----------



## gswitter (Mar 31, 2007)

Count me in for a TiCN.

Might have to pick up a 10440 body as well.


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 1, 2007)

Rookwood said:


> It's about time! I was just thinking how HUGE and CLUMSY my Draco is to carry on my keychain. I mean come on - the thing's like a BRICK in my pocket



Funny, that is exactly what I was thinking. My LOD CE seems large and heavy by comparison.

I am interested in a chrome Drake.

Best Regards,
Mark


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Will it be possible to buy just the complete DRAKE?
If so at what price?



Im interested but not convinced,mainly due to the cuteness of this light.
MY wife would love it and im not sure im ready to share my flashlights with her EVER 



Benny


----------



## Nebula (Apr 1, 2007)

I will take one in Al (with turbo head if possible). Thanks. 

BTW - Nice job MM. KK


----------



## X_Marine (Apr 1, 2007)

I,m in for the TiN tube..

So as I see it, this will shorten our Draco's by 10mm approx .39in. the diff from 10280 vs 10180.

Sounds to me like we will have a nice option here..
ThanX
X.


----------



## vortechs (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, really nice work! I'm very happy to see that the smallest high power light just got even smaller. 

If it is possible, I'd prefer to have one light with both bodies (10180 and 10280) and be able to set the FLuPIC to a different mode depending on which body I was using (the mode for the 10180 body would simply have a Hi/Burst setting that would reduce the current draw to something the 10180 cell could handle and would not allow a User Brightness above that level). I know that having multiple modes in the FLuPIC makes the interface more complex, but I'm used to the 5 modes of goldserve's typical FLuPICs so two modes would be easy for me. I don't know if you are already planning something like this or if I'd need to talk to goldserve about getting a custom draco/drake FLuPIC.


----------



## vortechs (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi modamag, 

Will the lower maximum drive current of the Drake (compared to the Draco) be achieved by a different LDO in the FLuPIC or by using PWM even at the maximum brightness level? In my last post I was assuming it would be done by PWM and a special version of the FLuPIC firmware for the Drake, but I have realized that it could also be done by a different LDO. 

Can I place an order for a Drake yet (and do I need to talk to you or goldserve about my FLuPIC firmware request)?

Thank you for helping turn dreams into reality.


----------



## Pumaman (Apr 3, 2007)

Is there an ETA for the chrome version? not rushing you, just trying to decide if I should buy another draco or wait on the drake
thanks


----------



## dduane (Apr 4, 2007)

Jonathan, How about I give you the car and I get to have every light you make?

(When are you and Ernst available for a "practice drive/kart run"? What date is 'next-next weekend? PM Ernst and me))


----------



## Bullzaye (Apr 4, 2007)

I really love my Draco. I'd be interested in the Drake, but an entire light, if possible, and not just the body. Any notion what the price would be for an entire light?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## sideman7 (Apr 4, 2007)

I think I can safely say I have reached the limit to which I'm willing to give up runtime for smallness with the Draco... That is already freakin' tiny. 

...I'll probably eat my words after seeing an actual photo though...


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 5, 2007)

My current EDC's need some company... :laughing:







Oh, and many, MANY thanks Jonathan for my chrome upgrade.  

-DF


----------



## vortechs (Apr 5, 2007)

Psychomodo said:


> Can the 10180 be charged in the nano charger?


When I got my 10180 cells from AW, he recommended that the tiny 90mAh 10180 Li-Ion cell should not be charged on the Nano charger because the charging current was excessive for the 90mA cell. I got a Li-Ion coin cell charger on eBay to charge my 10180 cells; it charges at a mere 10-20 mA. Other solutions are certainly possible and I'm sure once the 10180 cells are more common we will see other charging setups for them.


----------



## GSteg (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't wait to hear more about this. I'm currently looking for a keychain flashlight and I think I may have found what I wanted


----------



## PARIS (Apr 12, 2007)

Most definitely interested ( Must have )


----------



## BVH (Apr 12, 2007)

Trashman said:


> If it's just a battery tube and battery change, why would the drake put out less light? When you said the Drake would put out 100 lumens (versus the 160 of Draco), were you talking about the turbo head mentioned in "Improvement #2," or will the battery not be able to supply the current as efficiently as the larger 10280, resulting in lessened output?



Didn't see this question get answered. I'd love a Drake but I would want it as bright as my Draco. In reading the Wee thread which, I think uses the same cell, it may not be possible/safe to pull the current necessary for RAW brightness out of the cell.


----------



## modamag (Apr 12, 2007)

The Drake battery tube will be compatible with the Draco.
The reason why the output of the Drake is significantly less than that of the Draco is because the battery is only 1/2 the capacity.
I will try to make this available as a complete light and kit retrofit to keep everyone in the loop.

REMEMBER EVERYONE: The tradeoff between the Drake: Draco is brightness: size respectively. Runtime should remain relatively constant.

Right now I have to test more to see the capability of this cell to know for certain what we can do with it. Right now my sample size is very limited.

So we'll try to shoot for sometime early summer before all the major camping trips starts.

*BVH: *Bob what r u doing on CPF @ 5:56AM? We need serious amount of help :nana:


----------



## vortechs (Apr 24, 2007)

vortechs said:


> Wow, really nice work! I'm very happy to see that the smallest high power light just got even smaller.
> 
> If it is possible, I'd prefer to have one light with both bodies (10180 and 10280) and be able to set the FLuPIC to a different mode depending on which body I was using (the mode for the 10180 body would simply have a Hi/Burst setting that would reduce the current draw to something the 10180 cell could handle and would not allow a User Brightness above that level). I know that having multiple modes in the FLuPIC makes the interface more complex, but I'm used to the 5 modes of goldserve's typical FLuPICs so two modes would be easy for me. I don't know if you are already planning something like this or if I'd need to talk to goldserve about getting a custom draco/drake FLuPIC.


Hi modamag, 

Now that tax season is over, is there any new news about the Drake? 

I thought I'd ask again about the possibility for a Drake package with both the 10280/Draco and 10180/Drake bodies and a FLuPIC that has a mode for each, where the Drake mode limits the maximum brightness to something the tiny 10180 cell can handle. 

Goldserve is going to be going on vacation soon, so if I need to talk to him about a custom FLuPIC program, I'd need to to it soon.


----------



## EVOeight (Apr 24, 2007)

I am interested in the new Drake too. I like the idea of a modular flashlight with different bodies/baterries and different heads etc. How about a micro clicky version too?


----------



## goldserve (Apr 24, 2007)

vortechs said:


> Hi modamag,
> 
> Now that tax season is over, is there any new news about the Drake?
> 
> ...



A flupic will not be able to know what battery is installed but there can be a dedicated head with a different LDO for the shorter battery tube.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 24, 2007)

The problem will be limiting the current draw to 180mA max (2C for the 10180 cell). The Draco draws 350mA on max, so if the Draco head is to be used with this smaller cell, people would need to limit the brightness setting to whichever level (5?) draws 180mA, and not use higher brightness levels. 

Otherwise these little cells will get wrecked pretty quickly, and there are risks associated with high-current discharges like that. I think it will be better to get the dedicated Drake head for the 10180 body.


----------



## modamag (Apr 24, 2007)

Countdown till Drake hatch have now started ... :nana:

This is the last week to get all your request (DEMANDS) in. If you want a feature just post it. And possible and make sense, I'll grant that wish. I just got funding for the project thru ... here. :devil:

I plan to book the shop for a weekend to get everything cracked out ASAP. Then it's just the normal route of tedious polishing/plating and assembly. I expect deposit are to be requested in mid May (when you get your tax $$$ back) and delivery shortly after.

As for the converter, the plan is to have 2 different version.
a) The current Draco FluPIC v2.0 with max (theoretical drive) at 700mA.
b) Drake limited version FluPIC v2.1 with max current at 350 mA.

IMHO the Draco head will work fine with the Drake body. I plan to EDC mine that way.


----------



## Pumaman (Apr 24, 2007)

maybe a stupid question, but why no HAIII version of draco and drake? just too boring? seems like some might like a utilitarian looking version in the less expensive aluminum.

maybe a half turn more threads to keep the head on more safely.

looking forward to an AlTiN drake body myself.

good work modamag


----------



## vortechs (Apr 24, 2007)

goldserve said:


> A flupic will not be able to know what battery is installed but there can be a dedicated head with a different LDO for the shorter battery tube.


I suspect that the design that modamag has in mind for the Drake is using a different LDO for the Drake head to limit the current to something reasonable for the tiny 90mAh 10180-size LiIon cell. 

I was thinking of something different to allow a single head to be used with either body. The LDO would be sized for the Draco (10280) body and the FLuPIC program would have a special mode that the user could manually select when they used the Drake (10180) body. The mode for use with the 10180 body would limit the Max Brightness and User Brightness settings such that they always used PWM (to reduce the maximum current draw to something like half of what the LDO is capable of).

I know the FLuPIC could not detect whether the 10180 or 10280 body was attached, but I could manually change between mode 1 and mode 2 when I changed from one body to the other (e.g. mode 1 for 10180 body and mode 2 for 10280 body). I was actually just thinking of a mode 1 for the 10180 body that was designed to limit the Max Brightness setting and User Brightness setting to about level 6 or 7 on the normal settings (or whatever corresponds to about the maximum current that is practical to draw from a 10180 cell). Thus when in mode 1, the LED would always be using PWM to reduce the brightness of the LED (and thus the current draw), even when using at its highest brightness setting. In fact the three brightness levels in mode 1 could all simply be made non-adjustable, while mode 2 would be the current Draco interface.

I hope that explains my thoughts more clearly.


----------



## goldserve (Apr 24, 2007)

I know Jonathan wants to steer clear of any dual mode UI. We'll see what jonathan decides. I think a separate head is more fitting...


----------



## vortechs (Apr 25, 2007)

From looking at the FLuPIC interface for the Draco, I can tell that modamag wanted to keep the interface very simple, since it only has one mode and no strobe/beacon/sos settings. I suspect the two mode FLuPIC interface that I describe may be a custom-order item. I happen to like FLuPIC's with multiple modes  but they certainly aren't for everybody.


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 27, 2007)

vortechs said:


> I suspect that the design that modamag has in mind for the Drake is using a different LDO for the Drake head to limit the current to something reasonable for the tiny 90mAh 10180-size LiIon cell.
> 
> I was thinking of something different to allow a single head to be used with either body. The LDO would be sized for the Draco (10280) body and the FLuPIC program would have a special mode that the user could manually select when they used the Drake (10180) body. The mode for use with the 10180 body would limit the Max Brightness and User Brightness settings such that they always used PWM (to reduce the maximum current draw to something like half of what the LDO is capable of).
> 
> ...



:thinking: :thinking:


----------



## helios (May 4, 2007)

Jonathan,

Put me down for one complete Drake.
I love my CRE Draco and use it almost every night at work.
I have even cleared buildings with it during alarm calls (after my U2 failed).

Gordon


----------



## AndyTiedye (May 4, 2007)

I'd actually like to have strobe on it.


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 4, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> I'd actually like to have strobe on it.




+1


----------



## Pumaman (May 5, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> I'd actually like to have strobe on it.


 
gotta agree as well


----------



## Bullzaye (May 5, 2007)

This is actually kinda amusing. When the Fenix L0D-CE as well as the P1D-CE came out, people were practically howling at how unneccessary they felt the strobe and SOS modes were. I don't really mind those settings...I mostly just skip right over them, but I suppose it's nice to have them there, if I ever do find a use for them. However, I really love my Draco, and have never once used it while thinking to myself, "Gee, this light would be perfect if it just had a strobe mode".

You just can't please everyone.
Tim


----------



## AndyTiedye (May 5, 2007)

That's why Flupic 2.2 has so many modes.
They've got a mode for the strobe haters
and a mode for the strobe lovers
and a mode for those who want strobe once in a while.
a mode for those who want the light to remember the level it was at
and modes for those who want it come up at their favorite level.


----------



## Ned-L (May 5, 2007)

Strobe mode is very useful. I run at night in the residential neighborhood where I live and use the strobe mode on my FireFly III to make sure that cars can see me.


----------



## Pumaman (May 5, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> That's why Flupic 2.2 has so many modes.
> They've got a mode for the strobe haters
> and a mode for the strobe lovers
> and a mode for those who want strobe once in a while.
> ...


 
exactly!
with flupic 2.2 you can please everyone 

but is there room for that on the drake board?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 5, 2007)

wow, the draco is already tiny. this light is going to be nuts.


----------



## gefff (May 7, 2007)

Put me down as well for a complete Drake.


----------



## modamag (May 7, 2007)

You guys with all the UI request is gonna kill Kevin.
Don't worry, when he move to the CA Bay Area, I'll help twist his arms too. No promises though.


----------



## knot (May 7, 2007)

How much for a complete Draco?

**edit***



> Draco (complete light) ... $130



Ouch! Heh, no thanks. A little too rich for me.


----------



## Yota (May 9, 2007)

Drake where are you??????


----------



## Russianesq (May 9, 2007)

put me on list ... my draco needs company


----------



## modamag (May 11, 2007)

Guys, it was both a great day, and horrible day all in one.
I've been busy as heck this week due to some new projects that recently creaped up at work.
I even had to turn down a lunch arrangement with a fellow CPFer 

Well today my friend at the machine shop finally came back from his one month Euro-tour and summoned me to the the shop for some prototyping. Well all went well until the PC's 250W power supply decided it had enough. Before it croaked, the PS sent out burst of voltage out and fried the Quantum Fireball hard drive controller. This thing is so ancient that it only got 4GB. I took it to Frys trying to find an alternative controller but no luck. So, after two hours later, me and my friend decided to march on w/o the computer. No little computer meltdown (although contain all the models/control data) is going to stop us today! :nana:

After couple more hours this is what we got! I hope you guys enjoy it. 






Did I tell you guys this thing was small, it's tinny at 34.45mm / 1.356"





This is the first flashlight to my knowledge that the battery spacer is longer than the battery itself.





Just having some fun with the Drake body & Seoul P4 turbo head.





Boring stuff ...





Line up of some of my most favorite small lights (CR2 & sub CR2)
=== 10180 LiIon (Drake battery) / 10280 LiIon (Draco battery) / Drake / CR2 / CR123 / Draco / Energizer AA / Raw NS / Raw / Exolion / ION ===






























If you look carefully the hotspot of Draco is brighter due to the higher drive current.











* All beamshots are take at 0eV & -2eV.


----------



## Pumaman (May 11, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## cryhavok (May 11, 2007)

Beautiful!! Another home run for sure!


----------



## jch79 (May 11, 2007)

Oh MAN!!!! :rock: :rock:


----------



## Gene (May 11, 2007)

I don't have a Draco but a "Drake" looks too good to pass up! Looks like I'll have a replacement for my Raw that hangs daily from my neck.


----------



## barkingmad (May 11, 2007)

So what's the cost for it 'complete'?


----------



## Strauss (May 11, 2007)

Any chance of a beamshot of Drake with the turbohead against the Draco for comparison?


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 12, 2007)

I hope you bring one to the next BBQ, "I'll Take It"

May 27th


----------



## AndyTiedye (May 12, 2007)

I take it from this photo that you also now have turbo heads that work with the new emitters.
I assume the turbo head would work on my Draco too.


----------



## modamag (Jun 12, 2007)

Guys, the batch of Titanium Drake (50 units) have finally made it out of machining and polishing. They are now ready for plating.

I would like to get a survey of what coating ppls would like for their Titanium?
I'm thinking of doing a split as follows:

5 Bare Ti
5 TiN
15 TiCN
20 AlTiN
5 Reserved

What do you think?

I have also posted the order form for the Drake. You make now start the ordering/reservation here


----------



## quantile (Jun 12, 2007)

Jonathan,

as a proud owner of a TiCN Draco from the first production run I would like to get in on the Drake as well. Before I mess up the ordering thread, I would like to ask a few questions:

- Is is possible to get the Drake with the one stage CC driver?

- What size would the tritium have to be? I have some 1.55x5mm ones I could use. If I do not order tritium, the Drake body would still have the empty slot, right?

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jun 12, 2007)

modamag said:


> Guys, the batch of Titanium Drake (50 units) have finally made it out of machining and polishing. They are now ready for plating.
> 
> I would like to get a survey of what coating ppls would like for their Titanium?



TiN!

And now for the questions.

Does the "Turbo" head have the Draco power level or the Drake power level or does it depend on which light you order it with?
While I will most likely be ordering a Drake, I'd be more interested in the turbo head for my Draco. XR-E turbo heads weren't available when I got mine.

Is the AAA adaptor for the Drake or the Draco body?

Can we get Flupic 2.2?


----------



## jlomein (Jun 12, 2007)

modamag said:


>



Is this the final design of the Drake? Your initial CGI image of the Drake on page 1 shows it having the same lanyard hole as the Draco does. However, this production picture shows no such lanyard hole.


----------



## Pumaman (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a TiCN draco. trying to decide if I should get just the ticn drake body for my draco head, or get a complete altin drake. are there any issues using the draco head on the drake body? are they going to pull the same current on burst? is it safe on the cell? also, are the altin drake heads the new V1.1 head with the slightly longer threads?

thanks!


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jun 12, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Im interested but not convinced,mainly due to the cuteness of this light.
> MY wife would love it and im not sure im ready to share my flashlights with her EVER



Just means you'll be needing 2.


----------



## modamag (Jun 14, 2007)

*quantile: *Yes CC drivers are available @ 350mA. The tritium is 1.55 x 5 mm, and all Drake will have this slot.
*AndyTiedye: *Turbo will be Draco power level unless otherwise specified. AAA extension is only for Draco body. Drake we'll try to keep as small as possible. But it's LegoLand, you can make any combination you like.
*jlomein: *Drake have the same lanyard as Draco. Pic taken was a prototype.
*Pumaman: *NP so far, I'm EDCing it for a month like that. And all new Draco & Drake have the improved threads.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jun 19, 2007)

Still want to know about FLUPIC 2.2 (with strobe and all).


----------



## THE OFF (Jan 6, 2008)

TiN !!! I like it...
Very interested :twothumbs


----------



## wsmd (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! Are these fantastic lights still available?


----------



## wsmd (Feb 18, 2008)

Answering my own query, I see the Draco is available here: http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php?cPath=43_88


----------



## sed6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sure he's still selling these. Here's his sales thread. Just read the first then last post, it's all you really need to know. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166864&page=9


----------



## wsmd (Feb 19, 2008)

Scott,

Thanks for the response. I ordered the chrome Draco from The Sandwich Shoppe last week, and in a matter of days it was in my hands. What a marvelous light! It certainly is worth sleeping in the garage for a few days. 

Thanks for the advice.

Regards,
Will


----------



## ruriimasu (May 2, 2008)

May I know how long can the light run on the Drake? Is it 100 lumens? And the price for the chrome set in USD? Is there any official website I can refer to? And same information for the Draco too. Thanks.


----------



## wsmd (May 2, 2008)

ruriimasu,

Sorry, I do not have a direct answer to your question.

However, the thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159522&highlight=drake has tons of information, if you have the time to read it.

I bought a Draco a few months ago and am extremely pleased with the design, quality, and function of the light. For my use, it does everything the bigger and heavier lights can do.

Regards,
Will


----------

